# TNT sweet and sour eggplant relish



## elaine l (Dec 14, 2007)

I made this tonight to bring tomorrow to a Christmas party.  I must say it is tasty!

1 med eggplant
kosher salt
1/2 cup olive oil
3 lg stalks celery
1 sm. onion
1/2 yellow pepper
1/2 red pepper
14 oz. can diced tomatoes
2 T wine vinegar
4 t sugar
2 anchovies
1/4 c. green olives (sliced)
3 T capers

Cut eggplant into 1" cubes.  Spread cubes on baking sheet lined with paper towels.  Sprinkle with 1 T salt.  Let sit 1 hr.
Pat dry.
Heat oil in pan on med high heat.  Work in batches. Fry until brown. Drain on paper towel.
Fry pepper, celery. Remove
Fry onion, add tomatoes, salt, vinegar, sugar, anchovies.
Simmer until thicken.  Like tomato soup
Add veg, olives, capers.  Simmer 5 min.

Cool.  Fridge overnight.


----------



## QSis (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmmmm, the ingredients of a tapenade ... PLUS!  

Copied and saved for my summer eggplant crop!  I might tweek this one!

Thanks, elaine!

Lee


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you Elane Great recipe


----------

